# Yippee!!! She's here!!!!!!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Atlast Meg has had a filly! Born at 7.30am this morning, so 4hrs and 15 mins ago.  I'm grinning from ear to ear. Baby is suckling well and both are doing fine!   She has the tiniest bit of white, not quite a star. Just a few flecks like her mommy.


















































Just adding some more pics.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh My God! What a cute foal! Boy or girl? Got name yet! I am sooooooooo happy for you! well done! She finally gave birth! I can't stop jumping up and down! SOO excited! :lol: :lol: :shock: :shock:   !!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Rach, no name as yet. Ellie keeps saying she wants to call her Tinkerbell, Tink for short!!! :roll: I've told her we'll see what other names come up and then decide.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS she is gourgeous. ive been following the other board. good luck


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

:shock:    Hooray hooray hooray!!!!
She is a doll baby!
Congrats and keep the pictures coming as she grows!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww how adorable! Her coloring is really beautiful!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hoorah at last* 
She is a big girl isnt she! I'm so happy for you and Megan. I bet your daughter is living in the barn now  Did you get to see it born?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

omg she's so adorable meggy! You are sooo lucky! She's beautiful!!!!
Do post more pictures when you get them!


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW so cute beautiful colorings


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

She's precious!!!!  Congrats!
Tinkerbell would be an adorable name!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Finally! She is just precious! She is quite a big girl too!

Tinkerbell is a cute name. Maybe you could incorporate that into her show name or something,

I'm sure you are quite relieved, along with Meg. I'm sure she's super happy to have given birth!

Congrats Carol! Have tons of fun with her and keep us updated with pics!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!! She's a doll!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww congrats!  She is sooo adorable, aww!! 
Great piccies!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

(Sorry but) FINALLY! She's here!
What a cutie. What breed is she? Ahh...but she's adorable-


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm still grinning ear to ear. We managed to catch the last stage of the birth from the camera, we thought it better to view from a distance as all looked well. Just goes to show how quick it is, I looked at the camera at about 6.45 and she was stood by the door, nothing unusual. So I thought, No baby today then! I went downstairs to make breakfast, and it was only by chance that I turned the tv on and low and behold, she was laid with baby's front end out! I have to say its amazing to see!
Baby is suprisingly very affectionate towards us. She loves her neck being rubbed.
The only thing I have found really hard is turning them out! It took us ages! In the end, I had to shuffle baby along so Meg would follow. If any one has any advice etc it would be greatly appreciated......
I've took some pics of their playtime. No name yet, so if anyone can suggest anything it would be great. I need a stable name and of course registered name.
Thanks for everyones kind words.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Meggy, she's cute!
As far as turnout, just lead Meggy and baby will follow 

Names:

Abbervail Dream (Abby)

Free Verse 

Chiana

Dressed to Impress

Simply Sensational


?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for names JDI.  

I've tried leading Meg, but she just wont come or baby wont follow.... She gets really stressed and panicy.  
We tried for ages. We even tried leading Meg and gently encouraging baby to follow... Didnt work.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

She is adorabubble!!  Cute as a button 
I am definately sending Misty round in her Ninja outfit to steal her :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

lol, Moomoo I cant wait to see Misty in her ninja outfit!  I wont let you pinch her though.... :lol:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your baby! How cute!
I am looking forward to seeing more photos when you get a chance!


----------



## horsenaround (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my she is STUNNING! Love her markings! Many congrats!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

OMGOSH!!!! congratz!!!!!!!!! THE BABYS GORGEOUS!! the second i read the post i started to get soooooo excited. yayyyyy meggyyyy


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Conrats Meggy! Of course she decided to foal while I was away!  Oh well, she is a doll. Love her markings. Momma looks great as well. Would love to see more pictures of her unfolded! 

Give Momma and baby a big ol' hug for me!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

How rude of me!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

How about Sharona? You know, from the song My Sharona by The Knack. 

This one:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QNgvG2Ll9rA


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Well worth the wait, she is adorable and her coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah! shes finally here. did you breed for color? or was that a total surprise? what breed will she Reg. as?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

omg.......omg......she had her! I've spent ages agonizing over the other post waiting and all and then 'POP' she decides to come out!

i just had an idea 4 a name-

poppy!

shes such a cute liddle darling! good luck with her and make sure you post heaps of pics as she grows up and all....you could keep a diary thingo-ma-bob!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! :lol: Finally.... You can sleep now. Lol!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> omg.......omg......she had her! I've spent ages agonizing over the other post waiting and all and then 'POP' she decides to come out!
> 
> i just had an idea 4 a name-
> 
> ...


We decided to call her Poppy!! I saw what you had written and as soon as me and Ellie said it, we decided that was her! Thank you so much "Ilovemyhorsies" its perfect! :wink: 

I still need a registered name though?!?! Remember it needs to begin with "I" and it would be fantastic if we could incorporate "poppy" in there somewhere too.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG Meggymoo!!! I believe she is the most custest thing i have ever seen!!   congrats and i hope to see new pics of her as she grows!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

How about : I'm a little poptart
I'm so poppy
incredible poptart
Imaginary poptart
(sorry, I like the name poptart for poppy  )
I will try to come up with more later tonight


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

how about mega icon poppy


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

meggymoo said:


> ilovemyhorsies said:
> 
> 
> > omg.......omg......she had her! I've spent ages agonizing over the other post waiting and all and then 'POP' she decides to come out!
> ...


wow! thanks 4 choosing it! as far as rego. i have no idea but will think of some


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> meggymoo said:
> 
> 
> > ilovemyhorsies said:
> ...


I absolutely LOVE the name Poppy for her!!!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

How about some more photos so we can see more of the little cutie we have all been waiting on!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*new filly*

WELL WELL WELL FINALLY GOT HER SHE IS A REAL LOOKER GLAD ALL IS DOING GOOD YOU ARE BLESS WITH HER . she sure is pretty and going to be a big girl from the looks of her


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG!!! shes beautiful yaaay shes finally here  good job :d


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

im so happy for you meggy!! i LOOOOOOOOVE her coloring. she's going to be a head turner for sure!

Ima Poppy Petal
Imagine ina Poppy Dream (or just "Ina Poppy Dream")
Ima lil poppy



lame i know, but it's all i could come up with lol

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I thought it was time I posted some more pics of Poppy.... She's a very playfull little girl, but also very affectionate.


































































































Sorry for pic overload! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She's just too cute!

She looks like she'll grow up to be a wonderful horse! 

It sure looks like Ellie is having a wonderful time with Poppy


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

PRECIOUS!! I cannot believe I missed your post (I kept checking the breeding section)  Good to know that was a good indicator that you saw...I will be watching for it now for sure! 

I cannot believe how adorable she is! I love the name poppy by the way!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

By the way...Meg looks exhausted in some of those pics.  It is nice that she is such a relaxed mom too though. 

Just look at the legs on that little girl!

Was the stud homozygous? Poppy got great color.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

how did i miss this thread?????? :shock: 
congratulations!!!!! she's beautiful


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I am in loooooooove with her markings


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't worry about posting too many pictures, nobody could possible have an overload of foal shots


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a CUTE foal and CUTE name!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  

I cant believe how nice the weather has been over here since she was born! We've gone from snow, wet and windy to glorious sunshine.
Poppy is an extrememly curious little girl, and is getting more and more playful by the day. She's so strong too! Cant believe she is only 5 days old, feels like she's been with us ages. :lol: 
I managed to get the leading out of the stable issue sorted. Meg just would not lead, so for a few days the only way I could get them either in or out was a scarf round Poppy's neck and my other arm gently placed around her backend! It worked though, Meg just followed, but very closely. Now its gone the other way and Meg will lead with Poppy in close pursuit.  
Its really cute how she has taken to Ellie (my daughter), she follows her around the paddock and calls for her when she sees her coming. I could just sit and watch them both all day.  
Megs being a fantastic mother, she's so loving, and protective of her. She's happy for us to go and stroke, play and lavish affection on Poppy. I dont forget Mummy though, she gets plenty of kisses and cuddles too.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its great you got a friendly filly! Reminds me of Saro at that age, wasn't afraid of humans the moment she popped out. I do put a halter on for short times (5 min. or so) at that age. You might try getting one on her when you have time to keep an eye on her. 
I love Poppy for a name.  I love flower/plant names, I have an Ivy and a Daisy (dogs). Now you have a Willow and a Poppy :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

meggy she really is beautiful  i can see her growing into a lovely solid girl  im really glad you have such a wonderful little filly 

i think poppy is an awesome name


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Vida and Jazzy.  
I put her head collar on for the first time today. She stood good as gold whilst I put it on over her nose, it was when I tried to adjust the buckle that she tried to take off. :lol: 
She had it on for just over an hour, she didnt seem bothered by it at all, which I'm glad about, I imagined it being really difficult.
She's been very boystrous(sp?) today, she tends to rub round you like a cat does, and she loves her neck being stroked. She was following Ellie all round the field and then doing a little bronc or rear.
I know she's being playful, but I've told Ellie to be extra careful, especially now she is getting so strong.
Any advice or suggestions for the days ahead, what I need to be doing etc will be greatly received and appreciated.


----------

